# Fatty Say's Hello



## vloi1 (Sep 21, 2010)

Hello everyone hope ur all well and good. A little bit bout myself ....... Started off as a tubby little kid - Mum had to start hiding food by the time l was 12 - Slowly grew and grew until l turned into a 32 (18 years old) stone porker. At that stage life was miserable.....One day l went jogging then never looked back. Kept on going and eventually lost around 16 stone - l completely lost sight of work life balance and only excercised completely ignoring friends or family. Had a totally strict diet (i.e even  toast was eaten dry ! ).  Gradually over the years the weight has piled back on as l went from one extreme to the other. im now about 19 stones however excercising everyday and eating mch better and trying to get some kind of balance. Im hoping to learn a few things on this forum about weight loss and diet.........Thanks for the shoulder - Vj


----------



## Arnold (Sep 21, 2010)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*vloi1* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 21, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

wp


----------



## midwest216 (Sep 22, 2010)

damn I really need to learn the metric system


----------



## vortrit (Sep 23, 2010)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## Caretaker (Sep 23, 2010)

Welcome. You`ll like it here.


----------



## vloi1 (Sep 24, 2010)

Hello Mid West - thats about 300lbs --------- Holy shit you can lift me.


----------



## vloi1 (Sep 24, 2010)

thanks for the welcome chaps.


----------



## superted (Sep 24, 2010)

Good luck

welcome bro and good choice 

its a great site with lots of knowledgeable dudes

If you get a chance come check out my log, link is in my signature always happy to have another bro along for the ride


----------



## Dath (Sep 25, 2010)

Welcome man to IM, you've lost it before so thats something the body doesnt forget, lots of great info on nutrition on here from these guys!! Good luck and like you said go for a jog and dont look back!


----------

